# Tigger :)



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Tigger my daughters cat is going to be her lunch tomorrow lol :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww she looks like she is saying 'please mum, can I go to school'

She is a sweetie


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww i love tabbys looks just like mine spice


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww great pic


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute :biggrin: I wonder if kitties are accepted by the school's healthy eating policies


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Tigger has spotted the ironing basket and has cunningly formulated an escape plan in your daughters lunch bag in case you discover cat fur on the clean laundry  Lovely cat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Everyone  he's a lil pickle have to hide her lunch bag away now :biggrin: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

